# Hilo Hattie's cutting back stores



## gregb (Sep 23, 2015)

For fans of Hilo Hattie's on Maui, they have closed the Kihei store and drastically reduced the size of the Lahaina store. The Lahaina store is now  1/4 of it's previous size.  It is still in the same location in the Outlet Mall, just a lot smaller.  

I don't know what has happened on the other islands, but on Maui at least, it looks like they are falling on hard times.  Sorry to see that as I have purchased many Hawaiian shirts from them over the years.  

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2015)

When the economy got bad a few years ago they declared bankruptcy and reorganized.

More info:  http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...-retailer-hilo-hattie-closing-two-stores.html


----------



## Luanne (Sep 23, 2015)

gregb said:


> For fans of Hilo Hattie's on Maui, they have closed the Kihei store and drastically reduced the size of the Lahaina store. The Lahaina store is now  1/4 of it's previous size.  It is still in the same location in the Outlet Mall, just a lot smaller.
> 
> I don't know what has happened on the other islands, but on Maui at least, it looks like they are falling on hard times.  Sorry to see that as I have purchased many Hawaiian shirts from them over the years.
> 
> Greg



Kihei store was closed awhile ago.  It was closed when we were there in March.

Although we would always visit the stores, both in Kihei and Lahaina, it's been years since we've bought anything there.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 24, 2015)

I've been told the Hilo store is closed.  Ironic, since that's where they got the name of the place.

We bought things at the main Oahu store on Nimitz Blvd in June.  Big place, quite busy. I hope it sticks around - I need to add to my free shell lei collection. 

Dave


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 24, 2015)

Is this one of those ABC stores that sells cheap souvenirs made in China?  If so, I won't miss it.  I hate those tourist traps.  I'd much rather pay twice as much for something hand-crafted by a local.

Gatlinburg, TN used to be known for their local crafts.  The last time I went down, the Made in China stores had taken over most of the town.  So depressing.


----------



## presley (Sep 24, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> We bought things at the main Oahu store on Nimitz Blvd in June.  Big place, quite busy.


That's always my first stop after we get the car. 


LisaRex said:


> Is this one of those ABC stores that sells cheap souvenirs made in China?  If so, I won't miss it.  I hate those tourist traps.  I'd much rather pay twice as much for something hand-crafted by a local.



They do have some China made souvenirs, but they also have lots of made in Hawaii clothing. We normally get some clothes there. They also have food/snack items. They are not an ABC store.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2015)

I'd miss Hilo Hattie's about as much as I miss K-Mart. There are other choices for Aloha shirts and macadamia nuts and puka shell necklaces.

Jim


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 24, 2015)

We usually stop and visit their stores, but i rarely buy anything... guess that makes me part of the problem....


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 24, 2015)

Bummer. When we went last I bought matching outfits for myself/wife/infant son, all made in Hawaii. We're going again, and I was hoping they'd still have the same outfits so we could get a bigger size for my son, and if our new baby is a girl, an infant sized outfit for them. 

Plus, they had dole whip. I didn't find that out until close to the end of our trip, which was good for my waistline. 

Hopefully the Lahaina store keeps their clothes selection and the dole whip.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 24, 2015)

Hilo Hattie's is an iconic Hawaiian institution and is a fun place to shop.  I had no idea they were in trouble.


----------



## gregb (Sep 24, 2015)

LisaRex said:


> Is this one of those ABC stores that sells cheap souvenirs made in China?  If so, I won't miss it.  I hate those tourist traps.  I'd much rather pay twice as much for something hand-crafted by a local.
> 
> Gatlinburg, TN used to be known for their local crafts.  The last time I went down, the Made in China stores had taken over most of the town.  So depressing.



Hilo Hattie's is definitely not an ABC store.  It is a Hawaiian institution.  They have been making and selling Hawaiian shirts and dresses on the islands for years.  I believe it was started in part to provide work for native Hawaiians.  Over the years the competition has been using foreign factories to undercut the market.  Hilo Hattie's has added non-Hawaiian made products, but more high end.

I have many Hilo Hattie's shirts and always wear them when in Hawaii.  

Greg


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 24, 2015)

Aloha,
While the news is sad, it is not surprising.  
Costco in Hawaii sells made in Hawaii aloha wear (primarily shirts) for lower prices and the patterns change more frequently.  
We used to stop in at Hilo Hattie least once every annual trip.  We have lots of "free" mugs with $25 purchase.  It seemed like the merchandise was almost the same every year.  It seems like the Kauai (Lihue) parking lot is rarely even half full and we drive by frequently.
I'm guessing that a major portion of their shopper traffic is from the cruise ships; the Hilo Hattie shuttle is busy whenever one is in port.
Aloha wear is almost main stream - at least it seems that way to me on the West coast of the mainland.  There are lots of other places - both brick & mortar and internet - to buy aloha wear.
In my view, Hilo Hattie was unable to adapt to the changing competitive landscape.
But it is sad.
Jack


----------



## krj9999 (Sep 24, 2015)

Incursion of Walmart, Costco, and Target on the islands certainly hasn't helped their situation.  Reality is though that most of their non-clothing products are significantly overpriced compared to shopping elsewhere.  And other than matching family outfits, it's not overly appealing to purchase there.

Though we have several mugs and shirts from Hilo Hattie as well from long ago, and usually drop in while on the islands (purchased matching outfits for DW's sister's family on our last trip).


----------



## Luanne (Sep 24, 2015)

As I had mentioned we always stop in at the store, but haven't bought anything in a long time.  I found that even their post card selection wasn't all that good.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 24, 2015)

I agree that Costco and whoever has made a dent in the business Hilo Hattie's had. But the selection at HH is usually better than the limited selected in those other stores, and prices are pretty reasonable. 

Last time we were in Hawaii, my sister had asked that we bring her a muumuu.  She'd never owned one. We did shop around, but the one we bought came from the HH store on Oahu. Not the sort of thing I'm likely to buy again, but it was good having a choice when I needed to find one at a reasonable price

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Sep 24, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I agree that Costco and whoever has made a dent in the business Hilo Hattie's had. But the selection at HH is usually better than the limited selected in those other stores, and prices are pretty reasonable.
> 
> Last time we were in Hawaii, my sister had asked that we bring her a muumuu.  She'd never owned one. We did shop around, but the one we bought came from the HH store on Oahu. Not the sort of thing I'm likely to buy again, but it was good having a choice when I needed to find one at a reasonable price
> 
> Dave



Oh I agree they still have their niche.  Dh bought several shirts years ago, but after awhile you don't need more Hawaiian shirts.   Also he's found he likes the shirts better at other stores.

As for things we bring home, like chocolate covered mac nuts, we usually find the best prices at the grocery stores.


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 25, 2015)

*CHilo Hattie closing main store-New International Market Place*

We just got back from two weeks in Hawaii.  First week in Kauai where the Hilo Hattie store was in sorry condition.  The second week when we got to the main store on Nimitz in Oahu it was not any better.  It was on the news over there that the Nimitz store will be closing.
My wife always had to hit their stores and although I understand they were almost a part of the experience, I won't miss them too much.  
On our visit last year there was a rumor they would consolidate and have a store in the Royal Hawaiian Shopping Center.  I can't see that happening.
BTW, construction is moving along on the *"New International Market Place"* that will consist of high end stores.  The structure for 4 floors is up with an expected opening date of Summer 2016.


----------



## krj9999 (Sep 26, 2015)

A couple stories on; they entered bankruptcy in February.  Going towards smaller stores.

http://www.kitv.com/news/hilo-hattie-closing-nimitz-highway-location/35295040

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...s-hilo-hattie-closing-nimitz-highway-location


----------



## linsj (Sep 26, 2015)

The Big Island store was closed this year.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 26, 2015)

linsj said:


> The Big Island store was closed this year.



Which one?  There was one in Hilo and one in Kona.


----------



## n777lt (Sep 26, 2015)

I agree that Costco in particular probably took a big chunk of their sales ...and probably other Hawaiian wear stores.  For $10 a piece in March my husband picked up some striking short-sleeved  cotton button-down shirts - Hawaiian patterns with the pockets and plackets perfectly matched.  He gets comments whenever he wears them. No need for Tory Richards or Tommy Bahama any more.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 26, 2015)

And more's the pity, cause I'm sure Costco's Hawaiian clothing is Hawaiian in name only, and is sourced from a much lower cost place. It has to be, to sell shirts for $10.

Especially when I am on vacation, I want to buy things with memories built into them. That means clothes made with local materials by local people. Cloth dolls made locally by hand, etc. Every time a store like Hilo Hatties leaves, these memories become harder to find.

I was planning on going to the Nimitz Bl. Hilo Hattie's on my next visit. It won't be there by my next visit. :annoyed: If any of you get to the Ala Moana store, which I understand is still there, please let me know if they have anything besides clothes there.

Fern



n777lt said:


> I agree that Costco in particular probably took a big chunk of their sales ...and probably other Hawaiian wear stores.  For $10 a piece in March my husband picked up some striking short-sleeved  cotton button-down shirts - Hawaiian patterns with the pockets and plackets perfectly matched.  He gets comments whenever he wears them. No need for Tory Richards or Tommy Bahama any more.


----------



## linsj (Sep 26, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Which one?  There was one in Hilo and one in Kona.



Both. I was thinking of Kona though since I never went to the Hilo store.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 27, 2015)

I guess I'm going to have to make a point to shop at HH's if they have authentic Made in Hawaii merchandise.  I will say that the cartoonish name probably isn't helping draw in new customers.  It sounds very kitcschy.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 27, 2015)

On a related topic, I was impressed with the shirts at the Kahala store at Whaler's Village on Maui earlier this year. I wasn't impressed with the price. I'd like to support local businesses...so I found many of their shirts available on Amazon for significantly less, not all varieties, but I now have 5-6 shirts that cost an average of ~$28 vs the $85 or so they wanted retail. Most made in Hawaii. No need to buy while visiting unless that part of the mystique is what interests you.

http://www.kahala.com


Sent from my iPad


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2015)

My mother-in-law used to spend lots of money at Hilo Hattie, and she still buys a shirt or two there every trip.  

We went to HH this past trip earlier this month, and we were disappointed to see the Lahaina store reduced by at least 2/3, as someone stated before, and their variety of clothing reduced right along with the store size.  

I am sorry to see Hilo Hattie's other store on Maui closed completely.  It was a beautiful store too.

But we did buy Dole Whip, and Mom was enamored with it.  She voted to go back several more times, so we did.  We told her we have been buying it in Disneyland for years and years.


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 27, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> And more's the pity, cause I'm sure Costco's Hawaiian clothing is Hawaiian in name only, and is sourced from a much lower cost place. It has to be, to sell shirts for $10.  . . .
> Fern


Aloha Fern,
I can't speak for the $10 Costco shirts because mine were much closer to $20. All of mine are labelled made in Hawaii - albeit with imported fabric.
Jack


----------



## n777lt (Sep 28, 2015)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha Fern,
> I can't speak for the $10 Costco shirts because mine were much closer to $20. All of mine are labelled made in Hawaii - albeit with imported fabric.
> Jack



Yes the $10 was a typo, but the shirts ARE made in Hawaii, the workmanship is terrific, the fabric patterns very much island motifs.  I don't know about Jack's, but a couple of my husband's have the shirts made with the "wrong" side out -- and they look so good we assume that was on purpose and not an error.

I won't miss Hilo Hattie's, having never been in one in almost 20 years of visiting Kauai and Maui, but its decline is startling. Its advertising was ubiquitous! Given that the economy and tourism have been on the rebound from 2008-2010, I assume that it is the victim of competition from the big box stores, the ubiquitous ABCs, and ??? I had no idea that HH was a particularly local operation.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 28, 2015)

n777lt said:


> I don't know about Jack's, but a couple of my husband's have the shirts made with the "wrong" side out -- and they look so good we assume that was on purpose and not an error.



That kind of fabric treatment (making shirts with the fabric wrong-side-out) is quite deliberate. It started in the 1960's, as a kind of toning-down of the boldness of most Hawaiian print fabrics. It added a "cool" factor of class to a very common style of clothing.  

I remember being excited when i bought my first one of that style for a high school dance I was attending. It came from Liberty House, and I spent a fortune for it.  We were ALL about our version of high class at my high school on Oahu - Aloha shirts, surf shorts, and bare feet - at the dances they held in the gymnasium with rolled-out ribbed rubber floor mats on the wooden floor. How can you dance on ribbed rubber mats with bare feet? I have no idea, but we did it. 

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Oct 4, 2015)

*Garden Island article: Despite bankruptcy, Lihue’s iconic Hilo Hattie is open and thr*

http://thegardenisland.com/news/loc...cle_d347068c-8057-543f-97cc-6ea7ab548be1.html


----------



## linsj (Oct 31, 2015)

*Main store now closed*

The main store closed October 26:
http://www.hilohattie.com/blogs/new...closes-nimitz-after-35-years-of-sharing-aloha

Only three stores left: Ala Moana mall on Oahu, Kauai, and outlet mall on Maui.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 31, 2015)

So for someone who has never been to Hawaii, where would be a good place to find some quality hawaiian clothes to take home?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So for someone who has never been to Hawaii, where would be a good place to find some quality hawaiian clothes to take home?



My husband really likes Tori Richards shirts.  They are a Honolulu based company.  They have their own stores, and you can find them in other stores as well.  Not cheap, but some beautiful shirts.  I'm not as thrilled with their women's line.  I tend to find things I like at small stores.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 31, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So for someone who has never been to Hawaii, where would be a good place to find some quality hawaiian clothes to take home?



Which island?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 31, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So for someone who has never been to Hawaii, where would be a good place to find some quality hawaiian clothes to take home?



I should have added that I also like Blue Ginger for women's clothing (sometimes).  Another chain based in Hawaii.  I think they only sell clothing at their own stores.  You can check their website for locations.  Again, not cheap, but nice quality.  And things you won't find all over the place.

http://www.blueginger.com/


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 1, 2015)

*Reasonably prices Aloha Shirts made in Hawaii*



Ken555 said:


> On a related topic, I was impressed with the shirts at the Kahala store at Whaler's Village on Maui earlier this year. I wasn't impressed with the price. I'd like to support local businesses...so I found many of their shirts available on Amazon for significantly less, not all varieties, but I now have 5-6 shirts that cost an average of ~$28 vs the $85 or so they wanted retail. Most made in Hawaii. No need to buy while visiting unless that part of the mystique is what interests you.
> 
> http://www.kahala.com
> 
> ...



My husband has a nice collection of Made in Hawaii Aloha shirts some he bought others I did.  We never paid the ridiculous $85 or more dollars that some of the places charge.  Even his Tori Richards shirts were half price at around $45.  His shirts are in the $20-45 dollar range and all made in Hawaii, he would not have any that weren't.  We stay for many days in Hawaii every year and rarely if ever do we see any of his shirts on others.  Perhaps its because he has bought some on every island that we have visited and we have been on 6 of them.


----------



## n777lt (Nov 1, 2015)

As I mentioned before, my husband got some striking and well-made shirts (patterns matched, even on the placket) at Costco in Kahalui for under $20.  No need for Tori Richards.  But the stock is going to be hit-or-miss there, so you might check early in your stay and then have time to go somewhere else if you strike out at Costco.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 1, 2015)

n777lt said:


> As I mentioned before, my husband got some striking and well-made shirts (patterns matched, even on the placket) at Costco in Kahalui for under $20.  No need for Tori Richards.  But the stock is going to be hit-or-miss there, so you might check early in your stay and then have time to go somewhere else if you strike out at Costco.



There may be no "need" for Tori Richards, but my dh really enjoys the ones he has.  And really, is there any "need" for any Hawaiian shirt?


----------



## linsj (Nov 1, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So for someone who has never been to Hawaii, where would be a good place to find some quality hawaiian clothes to take home?



Big Island find: Ohana Casual Wear in the Kona International Market. I've been looking for several years for women's aloha shirts in cotton (more comfortable to wear than rayon and easier to take care of) that aren't expensive. I found them in this store for $30 last September; made in Hawaii. Lots of other types of Hawaiian clothing for everyone.


----------

